
Qualcomm’s new Snapdragon 865 is 25% faster, comes with mandatory 5G - Akababa
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/12/qualcomms-new-snapdragon-865-is-25-faster-comes-with-mandatory-5g/
======
nullc
Qualcomm-- tying and bundling experts.

Good thing for them that their lobbyist was put in charge of the DOJ Antitrust
division. ( [https://www.vox.com/2017/9/27/16376050/trump-
administration-...](https://www.vox.com/2017/9/27/16376050/trump-
administration-doj-makan-delrahim-antitrust-att-justice-department-merger) )

